# Plasma TV issue.



## jp7588 (Oct 23, 2009)

What does this look like to you?










I'm thinking about buying it for $100. She said it happened after a power surge and a TV repairman estimated that it would cost between $50 to $200 to fix. Not sure if I should take the risk but I'm moving and could really use a bigger TV for the living room so I'm willing to put some work into it.


----------

